# One of the best presentations on health I've ever seen! "Eat to prevent cancer"!



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

*One of the best presentations on health I've ever seen! "Eat to prevent cancer"!*

I kind of thought this from an intuitive level, but this TED presentation is particularly important, and all preppers should watch and follow to prevent fatal disease when the SHTF!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Very interesting. I go interrupted before he mentioned prices and where to get some. Got any scoop on that?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Not sure he mentions prices. It's more about changing your diet as I recal. I first saw this five or so years back. Never did see the full course.


----------

